# He's got a list.. he's checking it twice..



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Going to find out who he's going to nuke the shit out of!!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

:biglaugh:


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice opcorn:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Now that's funny! :lol:


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks like Bad Santa's ready to kick some ass.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Ohhhh Myyyyy Gooooodness!!!!! :shock:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Nickie's going postal on someone!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hahahahahaha, funny Nick


----------



## RKC07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Let me check my list to see who it is.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

mg: Somoene is getting smoked!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

RKC07 said:


> Let me check my list to see who it is.


You're the puppetmaster behind Santa! Santa's only a figurehead :smile:


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow thats a really creepy Santa.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice Santa pic Nick!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Someone better change their address! :shock:

-JT


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

JTokash said:


> Someone better change their address! :shock:
> 
> -JT


Speaking of which I have, it's an advantage of being a college student I am un bombable until I return to school in January 8)


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Gulfstream said:


> JTokash said:
> 
> 
> > Someone better change their address! :shock:
> ...


LOL, I'm in grad school but my address hasn't changed since 2004.

That's all about to change as of this coming summer once I graduate.

-JT


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

He gets worse too.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Gulfstream said:


> JTokash said:
> 
> 
> > Someone better change their address! :shock:
> ...


Don't be too sure of yourself Stevo. I'm thinking your mom would give you up for some AF Hemingway Short STories or CAO Flavours if her tastes run in that direction. :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn you guys are awesome... you sell your BOTL out so easily :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Damn you guys are awesome... you sell your BOTL out so easily :lol:


.....easily, yes. Cheaply, no. :mrgreen:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh it was cheap.. and easy...

But here is a preview of.. well.. the carnage


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Oh it was cheap.. and easy...
> 
> But here is a preview of.. well.. the carnage


Holy Shit  Aces does not play...


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Holy freaking horse shit on toast........daaaaayuuuuuuuum.

Daaaaaayuuuuuum


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Gulfstream said:
> 
> 
> > JTokash said:
> ...


Not a chance in fact she hates that I smoke cigars unfortunately.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Ho-ho-ho-ly shit, say's jolly St. Nick! That there's gonna do some damage


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh jeez. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Holy crap Nick!

That's an awful lot of munitions going out!

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

LORD HELP US!!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Python said:


> Holy crap Nick!
> 
> That's an awful lot of munitions going out!
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:


This is phase 1.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap Nick!
> ...


Mama........


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

what are you doing, sending off your stash that you cant bring to the sandbox with you?? you crazy!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Ace has lost his freak'n mind!!!!! mg: 


Hunker down B!thces!!!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

jjmolleck said:


> what are you doing, sending off your stash that you cant bring to the sandbox with you?? you crazy!!!


We'll just call it my last hurrah for awhile :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

JAX said:


> Ace has lost his freak'n mind!!!!! mg:
> 
> Hunker down B!thces!!!!!!


 :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Gulfstream said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Oh it was cheap.. and easy...
> ...


Jesus on a mini-bike.......
:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh My GOD!!! This is gonna be nuts...St Nick is a bad bad man


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Christmas is supposed to be a time of peace and happiness, isn't it???


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> This is phase 1.


http://www.mysmiley.net http://www.mysmiley.net/free-indifferent-smileys.php


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Twas the night before Christmas.......


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Uh-Oh!
:shock: :shock:


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Twas the night before Christmas.......


Take cover! This is one crazy Santa


----------



## Rooster (Dec 21, 2008)

Da-um, you guys are hardcore..... Santa in a Ghilly suit, using Litton 5th generation w/ thermal! Yall are too much. Must be something when the postman or UPS driver can sniff your deliveries and tell me what you've got. :lol: :roll: 

I bribe my UPS driver w/ an occassion stick and he places the parcels in a protective bin 1/3 miles from the house. :shock: 

Yall are too kewl.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

FedEx flat out refuses to come to my house any more. UPS made me pay for a bombproof chamber in their delivery truck after they lost their 3rd truck. The guy at the Post Office got his own bomb-proof suit, requires me to pick up packages there and clears everyone out of the building when I show up. It's rough around here :lol:


----------

